# N.C. - Gorgeous Red Golden Ret. in Dallas, NC to die today!!



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness... what a gorgeous boy!! I really want to take him, but I know that would not go over well with mom.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh boy!He's gorgeous.It would be a crime.He's also young...Please,post if you know what happens.He has to be saved!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for him. It hurt to scroll through all those dogs and cats that are going to be killed today.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh God, this is just so sad. I hate feeling so helpless, I wish I could afford another couple of pets. There ia a 6month old Smooth Coated Retriever puppy too, just 6mos. All the dogs and cats are so beautiful,so many of them to be put down today...


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Is there any news on this boy? My husband wants to drive down to pick him up, but I think we are too far away. Can't they give a Christmas reprieve. Are there any rescues that will take him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ZeppGold said:


> Is there any news on this boy? My husband wants to drive down to pick him up, but I think we are too far away. Can't they give a Christmas reprieve. Are there any rescues that will take him.


Call the shelter, tell them you want to adopt him, then start driving. I don't think there is a too far to save his life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Call the shelter, tell them you want to adopt him, then start driving. I don't think there is a too far to save his life.


I totally agree, if you want this boy, Call the Shelter RIGHT NOW!

Karen sent his info to the three GR Rescues here in NC, not aware of a commitment by any of the groups yet. 

You could also contact any of the forum members that live in NC who are signed up for Transport to see if any of them are willing to help pull this boy and transport him too.

ETA: TRANSPORT INFO FOR NC MEMBERS

NORTH CAROLINA
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, he is gorgeous!!



ZeppGold said:


> Is there any news on this boy? My husband wants to drive down to pick him up, but I think we are too far away. Can't they give a Christmas reprieve. Are there any rescues that will take him.


If you're serious, I'm on the NC-VA line, about 3 hours from Gaston County. I'd be happy to pick him up and meet you somewhere.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I can help with Transport if needed for a short distance, Gaston shelter is not too far from me.... Hopefully it's not too late....


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Tuckers Mom said:


> I can help with Transport if needed for a short distance, Gaston shelter is not too far from me.... Hopefully it's not too late....


How far north could you get him?


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I've just emailed the Intake Coordinator with GRRCC for an APB on this guy, I am sure they are on it... but will report back with what I hear....


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

HE's Been ADOPTED!!    

Happy Ending, Gaston said they had 11 inquiries for him the last 2 days, and he is happily going with his forever family at 12:00pm today. there IS a Santa Claus!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Yay, so glad to hear this. What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome news!!!


----------



## Gino (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG, what a relief! I was afraid to read any bad news when I clicked to the second page. It was so heartbreaking looking through all of these pictures. Some of those puppies are less than a year! I hope they all get adopted. If only I could offer them all a home. So heartbreaking


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad it worked out well for this boy. I can only hope the same for all the other animals on the website you posted, so sad.


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

Great news! I really started to think about having a 3rd golden....for a few minutes! I'm a sucker for a red male golden <3


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That's wonderful! We are at the very top of Virginia. We could have pulled him and fostered him, but we couldn't have kept him. We have three goldens now and that is definitely our limit. Something in his eyes just touched me this morning. I am just so glad that he is being saved and will hopefully have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Is coopers mom near him?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is great news.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He was only about 100 miles from me so close enough that I would have gotten him even if I had to promise DH I would rehome him.

I got Copper and my red golden before him from a shelter in gastonia. It seems there are a lot of those unwanted sweethearts in the area.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Teresa, I KNOW.....Tucker came from Gaston... I am so thankful everyday that someone pulled him and took him to the Humane Society. Gaston is like the worst hand a Dog can be dealt that finds himself in a sad home situation...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Tuckers Mom said:


> Teresa, I KNOW.....Tucker came from Gaston... I am so thankful everyday that someone pulled him and took him to the Humane Society. _Gaston is like the worst hand a Dog can be dealt that finds himself in a sad home situation_...


Yep - but for my boys and your boy it was a blessing in disguise for them and us. It is a drop in he bucket, but those are ones we saved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

I am so, so, Happy that he was adopted!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> He was only about 100 miles from me so close enough that I would have gotten him even if I had to promise DH I would rehome him.
> 
> I got Copper and my red golden before him from a shelter in gastonia. It seems there are a lot of those unwanted sweethearts in the area.


I just saw this thread, I am an hour from there... please remember I will always drive and would have gone for him for anyone... What a gorgeous face.... I'm so happy he has gone home with a family.


----------

